# Tolkien?



## Legolas3363 (Apr 13, 2003)

I dont have a clue where to put this so.....

I was just wondering how many people have actually meet Tolkien, and if so did you get a chanse to talk to him?

Ive posted threads like this on other sites but no replies


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 13, 2003)

> I was just wondering how many people have actually meet Tolkien, and if so did you get a chanse to talk to him?


 What do you mean? Like someone in TTF meeting him? He's been dead for years.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Apr 13, 2003)

Anybody here who could possibly have met him would have to be close to 60 years old. 

I did save my original copies of the LOTRs that have this statement on the cover:

A Statement from the Author About the American Edition.
"This paperback edition, and no other, has been published with my consent and co-operation. Those who approve of courtesy (at least) to living authors will purchase it, and no other."
signed, JRR Tolkien.

I didn't know for a long time that I first read it about 2 years before he died.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 13, 2003)

He died before I was born. . .


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Apr 14, 2003)

I think Legolas3363 will admit the same thing if he comes back.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 14, 2003)

He died in 1973 right? which would have made him 81 because he was born in 1892. And heck if he were still alive today he would be 111, hmm odd.


----------



## Mithlond (Apr 14, 2003)

Yep, he was eleventy one this year.


----------



## Legolas3363 (Apr 14, 2003)

Well i knew he died quite a while ago but whats it to say there couldnt be an older member to the forum?


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes an older member may have met him but I doubt he was taking visitors the last 5 to 10 years of his life because he had health problems. So one of the oldest members here i think is 45-50. so 50 years ago would be 1953 and that means they would have met him before they were 16 or so, now thats just some reckoning but it seems right...and that doesnt seem very likely, but yet not impossible


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 14, 2003)

*Yes*

One would imagine its perfectly possible.

I agree the member would be getting on a little, but it could still happen.


----------



## Legolas3363 (Apr 14, 2003)

It was just a question ive had on my mind but at the time of the post i wasnt really thinking


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 14, 2003)

The closest connection between Tolkien and TTF that I know if is that RD has a colleague who knew Tolkien, but that's his story, and not mine.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 14, 2003)

RD stands for RangerDave, one of our esteemed posters and mods.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 14, 2003)

I know Christopher Lee has...

Unless we have any senior members on this site I would doubt it.


----------



## Hadhafang (Apr 14, 2003)

My fiance met an elderly gentlemen that actually had Tolkien as a professor. She only meet this man once and he didn't relay too much info. So why am I even posting this?


----------



## Pale King (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mindy_O_Lluin _
> *
> Anybody here who could possibly have met him would have to be close to 60 years old. *



Well he died almost exactly 30 years ago so we wouldnt have to be that old to have met him. There are plenty of people about who have done. 

I


> _Originally posted by Mindy_O_Lluin _
> * did save my original copies of the LOTRs that have this statement on the cover:
> 
> A Statement from the Author About the American Edition.
> ...


That was put onto US editions of the book because after it was published in England there was an illegal pirate edition brought out in the States that gave no royalties to Tolkien so when the legitemate version was published in the US they put a passage at the start that asked people to buy that edition rather than the pirate version.


----------



## ssgrif (Apr 17, 2003)

The esteemed Mr JRR Tolijen died on September 2nd 1973, aged 81.

Just thought I'd mention it as some of you have raised it here.


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ssgrif _
> *The esteemed Mr JRR Tolijen died on September 2nd 1973, aged 81.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it as some of you have raised it here. *



LOL! Mr. J.R.R. who? That's a really weird typo. 

I read a couple of books from a fellow named J.R.R. Tolkien, is that who you mean?


----------



## Huan (Apr 17, 2003)

One of my best friends goes to Exeter College, Oxford where Tolkien was an undergraduate. Strange to think he used the same common room, dining room, gardens etc. I visited him and saw the famous silver birch he was fond of in the garden......


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, Pale King, I know those things.
I said "Close to 60" because what excuse would a teenager have to go visit an 80 year old man who is probably not in good health and not accepting visitors. So I figured, meeting him would have been more likely when he was 70-75 and the visitor was old enough to travel. 


> I


Are you saying you met him?


----------

